
Show HN: Collect payments is hard, we fixed it. - namkam5
https://simplefunnel.io
======
namkam5
While building products online, a fundamental thing almost all of them needed
was the ability to collect payments and send an email to deliver the product.

Now, collecting payments is hard and if you're someone who doesn't have a
background in engineering, its worse.

While there are some solutions, I couldn't find any that would allow me the
flexibility to replace it with any product till I find a good product market
fit.

So i decided to build one for myself.

Now more than ever as people attempt to start online businesses and having
received a lot of positive feedback during beta, Its now finally available for
wider use.

Take a look, drop questions or comments below and let me know what you think.

And of course, If you were affected by COVID-19. Send me a message. You don't
have to pay anything.

